# Orbital threat -



## Verbal (Mar 31, 2005)

- the result of extraordinary amounts of boredom: 
(this was done from scratch in 3D Studio Max 6 and Photoshop CS)


----------



## Canon Fan (Apr 1, 2005)

:shock: holy crap dude, nice work.


----------



## Verbal (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks CanFan!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 1, 2005)

How amazing...now I want you to make me some cool backgrounds like that


----------

